# Cancelling service



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi. If I cancel my Dish service will I get back the $249 I paid for the 942?
Thanks


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

NO. You have to give the receiver back as well since you are most likely leasing it if you paid only 249.00. Also if you are still in your commitment phase under a year they will charge you another cancellation fee as well.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Ugh


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Why do you want to cancel? The 942 is finally fixed and running great!


----------



## dathead2 (May 17, 2005)

SteveinDanville said:


> Why do you want to cancel? The 942 is finally fixed and running great!


NOT! there are still major issues, my OTA still does not
work right since 282 (no change in 283), i still get error
04/07 frequently, and numerous others (just look thru
this forum)


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I get the same thing with error codes 4 and 7 but my ota is fine. I have also noticed some audio drop outs as well on Voom and other sat channels that I have recorded shows on.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah, it is NOT fixed. The problems are obvious. I am feeling like we are beta testers at this point. 
The OTA tuner is very weak and unreliable.
Video stops working randomly. Only a warm reboot makes it come back.
This is why I would cancel my service, if it wouldn't cost me....
Plus the HD programming isn't that great. I could HD locals from my cable provider.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

OTA works fine for me, no error messages either.. Maybe you need a replacement if your getting errors. And are you sure that the OTA problems are the fault of the 942?


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep, my TV's OTA works fine. Many people report problems here with 942's OTA tuner.


----------

